# May 21-23 Ft Morgan



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Three days with three different personalities... man I love to wade fish the beaches of the Northern Gulf of Mexico with a fly rod.

Helped a couple buddies from our Eastern Shore Fly Fishers catch first Pomp on fly. Supreme hair in chartruese over white was doing the trick.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good times for sure. Nothing I like better than to surf fish the panhandle. I don't know anything about flyfishing though.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Looks like a great time. I made sure I have some clousers like that on hand. I also have some pink and white, and some polar flash/mullet clousers.


----------

